

Founders, here are the ways to give your employees stock - mikitamikado
http://mikita.co/ways-to-grant-employee-stock/

======
wspeirs
"To sum up this rather long and boring article, I’d say… hire a lawyer." \- I
second that... I didn't realize I couldn't give stock in my LLC until after
I'd signed an agreement with an employee :-\

------
havoc2005
I've always believed in going through a lawyer for this. Guys like Cooley and
WSGR have startup friendly terms and plans that work out well.

------
ThatDataGuy
Nice site

